# Julie Cory laid eggs, now what?



## vicz24 (Jan 19, 2012)

So I have been watching my 2 Julie Cory's for a bit as the female is large & her belly has been red, then an hour ago I just happened to be watching them swim together & she ended up going upside down & laid about 6 eggs on the underside of one of the plants. I waited 5 min then took the peice of the plant out & put in a small hatchery I have then put the hatchery in the tank near the surface so it has water flow over it to keep clean water in it. 

As long as the eggs don't turn white then they are fertile, but how long till they hatch? I've had them lay eggs before but the loaches gobbled them up so fast I didn't have a chance to get them before. She is still quite big too & the male won't leave her so I'm still watching for her to lay more eggs.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

The eggs will hatch in 4-5 days, depending on temperature.
They should have more egg runs if the female is of good size.

I would remove the other fish from this tank if possible; otherwise, remove the eggs into a separated aerated in-tank container.


----------

